# Angelfish sudden loss of appetite



## pyroo (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, I just want to see if anyone has had experience with this strange behaviour...I have 5 angelfishes, 3 of which suddenly stopped eating, I have had them for half a year, they doubled their size since I got them. They are housed in a 55 gallon tank with just cories and bristlenose pleco. I haven't done anything differently since day one of getting these fishes. I just noticed that the 3 angelfishes weren't eating when only two of them would get fat after feeding. Upon observation, the 3 angelfishes would eat ands spit out the food. 

They are still "healthy," they would swim to the glass when I'm near and beg for food, dash for the food but wouldn't swallow it, they are really thin now but swimming strong like nothing is wrong with them. I afraid that sooner or later they would waste away and die. Unfortunately, I don't have anything to test the water with, but I have been keeping angelfishes for years and this is the first instance of a "sudden" hunger strike. Temperature is constant at 80F


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

pyroo said:


> Hi, I just want to see if anyone has had experience with this strange behaviour...I have 5 angelfishes, 3 of which suddenly stopped eating, I have had them for half a year, they doubled their size since I got them. They are housed in a 55 gallon tank with just cories and bristlenose pleco. I haven't done anything differently since day one of getting these fishes. I just noticed that the 3 angelfishes weren't eating when only two of them would get fat after feeding. Upon observation, the 3 angelfishes would eat ands spit out the food.
> 
> They are still "healthy," they would swim to the glass when I'm near and beg for food, dash for the food but wouldn't swallow it, they are really thin now but swimming strong like nothing is wrong with them. I afraid that sooner or later they would waste away and die. Unfortunately, I don't have anything to test the water with, but I have been keeping angelfishes for years and this is the first instance of a "sudden" hunger strike. Temperature is constant at 80F



There is something called "wasting disease". Could that be it? Perhaps you should treat for that. API makes a "General Cure" that covers that. Best of luck.

Gwen


----------



## pyroo (Jan 15, 2010)

GwenInNM said:


> There is something called "wasting disease". Could that be it? Perhaps you should treat for that. API makes a "General Cure" that covers that. Best of luck.
> 
> Gwen


Thanks a lot for the reply! Would you be able to provide me a link to this cure, I'm a noob, I dunno what API means


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

pyroo said:


> Hi, I just want to see if anyone has had experience with this strange behaviour...I have 5 angelfishes, 3 of which suddenly stopped eating, I have had them for half a year, they doubled their size since I got them. They are housed in a 55 gallon tank with just cories and bristlenose pleco. I haven't done anything differently since day one of getting these fishes. I just noticed that the 3 angelfishes weren't eating when only two of them would get fat after feeding. Upon observation, the 3 angelfishes would eat ands spit out the food.
> 
> They are still "healthy," they would swim to the glass when I'm near and beg for food, dash for the food but wouldn't swallow it, they are really thin now but swimming strong like nothing is wrong with them. I afraid that sooner or later they would waste away and die. Unfortunately, I don't have anything to test the water with, but I have been keeping angelfishes for years and this is the first instance of a "sudden" hunger strike. Temperature is constant at 80F


Twice weekly water changes, while feeding only once every two day's along with variety of food's would be my plan before considering anything else.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Could be internal parasites, have you noticed a white stringy/clear poop?


----------



## pyroo (Jan 15, 2010)

trit0n2003 said:


> Could be internal parasites, have you noticed a white stringy/clear poop?


Yes, it does have stringy white poop, so I guess they are parasites...are there any home remedies? I unfortunately do no have a hospital tank, nor can I afford to get one with a heater/cheap filter


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Search online for "Seachem metronidazole", it's only about 10$.

I used amazon.com have it shipped to your house. Use the directed amount and directions.

OR you can go to a Walmart or fish store and look for jungle labs parasite clear tablets. It has 3 active ingredients praziquntel, metronidazole, and one other. This is about 3-4$ but treats less.

You could try food, but seeing how they are to the point of spitting out everything, trying medicated food wont work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

Could it be that the 2 Angels are breeding? I have a similar problem when a couple of mine stopped eating and didn't realise 2 of mine had started breeding and they had started to protect a portion of the tank and so were bullying the others. Might be worth observing them for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pyroo (Jan 15, 2010)

ScarlettAngel said:


> Could it be that the 2 Angels are breeding? I have a similar problem when a couple of mine stopped eating and didn't realise 2 of mine had started breeding and they had started to protect a portion of the tank and so were bullying the others. Might be worth observing them for a while.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for your input, the angels are not breeding, I can tell because they are not quite fully grown yet and are getting really thin due to over a week without feeding


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

Seeing how the fish waste is stringy and white, I would definitely recommend getting the medications and treat the whole tank so you can kill it at the source before it spreads to the rest of your fish.

Since you haven't added any new fish or changed their diet and you have had them for about 6 months without issues, I would put my finger on water quality due to the angels getting bigger and producing more waste (and i'm guessing you haven't increased your water changing schedule to keep up with the growth.. BUT don't worry we all do it and learn lol it happened to me). Fish get much more susceptible to illness when the tank water isn't clean enough. 

After you treat the tank and get them eating again, increase your water changes possibly start adding salt about 1 Tbs per 10g. (I have a 75 gallon with only 5 4-inch discus, clown pleco, 3 random cherry barbs I was given, and a group of corys and I change the water every 3 days around 30-40% and add salt).

I would personally suggest the Seachem Metro because it is a pure powder form you can use to treat the whole water column. Then once they start eating, for a week or so after you can get a little glass cup or any small container and put a little tank water in it just enough to submerge the food, put their food in it and add a little of the seachem metro medication in it so that it soaks into the food. (medication is way more effective when it is ingested by the fish.. but cant do anything when they are at the point of not eating).

Order it today on amazon.com get priority shipping. might cost you about 20$


----------



## pyroo (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks! I was just wondering, would the medications be harmful to the cories and bristlenose?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

pyroo said:


> Thanks! I was just wondering, would the medications be harmful to the cories and bristlenose?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No prob! It's safe for them, Im not sure about inverts like shrimp and snails though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd suggest while you wait for the meds start with some water changes and aquarium salt, idk your water parameters but don't do anything too drastic like a 90% change. Start off with daily 15-20% changes to get them acclimated slowly to having squeaky clean water.

Also do you use a gravel vacuum? That can help alot, I don't gravel vacuum mine because I use fine plant substrate and have lots of plants to absorb the decomposing material. But if you are using normal gravel without plants Definetly gravel vacuum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

